# Hello, Newbie Here



## LykaWolf

I guess I'll introduce myself...

I'm new here, obviously. My name is Lyka. I'm 19, coming up on 20, and am a daycare teacher by day and an author by night. I live with my lovely boyfriend of 3 years, 3 cats who think the world revolves around them, and a goofy rescue dog. We're excited to start a family and waiting to try until most likely 2018 or 2019. I stumbled across this site during one of my late-night Googling sessions (I both overthink everything and am naturally Google-happy, so this is not unusual) and figured it'd be a good place to hang around especially now that we've started planning.

So...yeah. Hi, everyone.


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Lyka

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! :)


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome. :wave:


----------

